# Any Boxing Clubs Near Marina?



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder about boxing or gym clubs with boxing training near marina. If someone tells about his experiences, highly appreciated


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

There's one next door to the Al Maya supermarket behind the yacht club. Never been there but it looks pretty good.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's the website:

KO Gym


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, I will have a look at it.


----------

